# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Excel Forum dialog box text not visible

## NickyC

Hi
when posting on this site, the text on most of the the buttons controlling the dialog box is not visible, so there is no way short of hovering over each button to work out eg which button inserts code tags (see screenshot attached). 
any suggestions?

----------


## 6StringJazzer

This is an industry standard, and works the same way as many other web sites and Windows applications. (When Office introduced the Ribbon, they added text labels on the icons but that takes up a buttload of space.) Really, the way to deal with this is to learn what the icons mean. They are pretty mnemonic. However, I will allow that the "#" symbol to mean "add code tags" is cryptic and not intuitive at all. But the other icons are pretty self-explanatory, IMHO.

----------


## jaslake

Hi NickyC

When I hover over the Icons I see a description of what the Icon is supposed to do...

----------


## 6StringJazzer

*jaslake* that is basically what *Nicky* is saying, is that hovering is the only way to find out what the buttons do. Compare to Excel, with text labels underneath most of the buttons.

----------


## jaslake

Sorry about that, didn't read carefully enough. :Smilie:

----------


## Tony Valko

We didn't have this problem with DOS!  :Wink: 

I hate icons.  :Mad: 

Most are not self-explanatory.

----------

